# does any one have any idea how much an MTN EDGE rhino mountain bike 21 speed is wort



## timmy (Aug 23, 2005)

any one have any idea how much A 
MTN edge rhino mountain bike 21 speed is worh in very good condtion
Im thinking of selling it
thank you
tim

[email protected]


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Very Nice Bike*



timmy said:


> any one have any idea how much A
> MTN edge rhino mountain bike 21 speed is worh in very good condtion
> Im thinking of selling it
> thank you
> ...


These Rhino's are absolutly top of the line Dept. store bikes and should easily fetch $25 to $35 dollars including shipping.

Good Luck! If it were my size and the 22 speed version I'd be all over it


----------

